
Introducing Mycroft Core - ldlework
https://mycroft.ai/introducing-mycroft-core/
======
coldtea
> _We are pleased to announce that Mycroft Core 0.6 Alpha is available for
> download today. Mycroft Core is a lightweight, portable piece of software
> written in Python. You can run it on anything from a Raspberry Pi to a
> gaming rig. Mycroft Core includes Adapt, Mimic, OpenSTT, and multiple open
> APIs to create an experience that allows users to interact with their
> technology using the most natural form of human communication – speech._

I whole paragraph in, and I -- a programmer, who has worked with text-to-
speech APIs AND Python for years-- still don't know what the duck this is.

Imagine the average programmer or layman.

"Mycroft Core is a lightweight, portable piece of software written in Python."

Wrong. I don't care what language it's written in, nor whether it's
lightweight or portable, until I know what it is.

Better: "Mycroft Core is an XXX. It is portable and lightweight piece of
software written in Python"

